# Ramp monsters.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Andy, you being from FL, what is a ramp monster? Showed after Tommys video. 300/400#. Jew fish?


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I never heard of Ramp Monster. I will have to check that out.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I watched the video. Ramp Monster is a Jew Fish, now called Goliath Grouper.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Thought so, but it's been 55 years since I caught one. Was helping a cousin on his lobster boat and after we pulled and rebaited, we'd go reef fishing off Miami.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

BTW! Thanks andy.


----------

